# Post a PIC of your latest vintage purchase [bike related only]



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

I figured it would be cool to start a thread with only vintage related purchases. Kind of like they started in the Passion section.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

blilrat said:


>


Great pick up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

*80's Potts*


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

i'll play:

NOS 3dv Coda Magic cranks, (BB not pictured)



picked up not too long ago:

NOS Tioga Psycho's in butterscotch



and, maybe going on the same build w the cranks:

NOS, still in packaging, Control Tech 3dv bar ends.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Got some NOS OnZa Porcs for $5 each (seller pic).










Poorly listed Litespeed stem for $40.










Bought my first Trek and a fork to go with it.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Just an old set of levers:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Bought my first Trek and a fork to go with it.


You should get your money back on those forks...somebody put the canti posts in the wrong spot, and made the steerers way to long.

(seriously though...soooooo nice, and the "TREK" on the legs looks cool, never saw that before)

Steve


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Flux Me!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Buncha big hitters in here today.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Whatever Ritchey pure and simple*

West side garage find


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

*'81 Build parts*

In one fell swoop!


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

rismtb said:


> West side garage find


Nice one the Ritchey, Vancouver?

Not mtb but cool road bike made by Merlin I picked up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm enjoying the guys coming out of the woodwork. Very nice...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*A grail component ... and NOS at that*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Woah! Another? Nice find!

Rumpfy, that's a heck of a score!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Boring, white, steel bike...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That's a road bike SMARTIN.


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

What year and model is the Trek?


----------



## NumbNutter (Jan 25, 2014)

A Sintesi Hantrax frame from 1998.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Got some NOS OnZa Porcs for $5 each (seller pic).
> 
> Poorly listed Litespeed stem for $40.
> 
> ...


Want to trade the polished stem???


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My stem once owned by a guy that rhymes with Doy Divers.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Stopped by the CO-OP today to rummage through their old parts bins.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent On Both counts


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Mine*


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

MrOrange said:


> View attachment 871654


i have to see the entire bike. unless it's a work in progress i understand and i will wait patiently.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

melan47 said:


> i have to see the entire bike. unless it's a work in progress i understand and i will wait patiently.


Deffo work in progress, seller pics


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> Deffo work in progress, seller pics
> 
> View attachment 871661


Nice.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Picked this up on Friday. Interesting mix of components...


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

1980



That familiar park bench BB treatment. . .


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice TR! I own a similar old hanging sack.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks rather rude, eh? This was a shake-down cruise, so lots of tools that slipped into that position when I lifted the bike over the ditch to place for photo. Oh, well. This bike is my grail bike. Rides like an utter dream. I be one happy dude.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> Boring, white, steel bike...
> 
> View attachment 871400


Jealous. Saw this after it sold. Cried a bit afterwards.

Bicycle Original Hand Crafted by Steve Potts Industries Mill Valley CA | eBay


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's my most recent VRC purchase. Looking forward to building this up. And then riding it.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

djmuff said:


> Here's my most recent VRC purchase. Looking forward to building this up. And then riding it.
> 
> View attachment 872015


Awesome...box fork or Strata?

Steve


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Awesome...box fork or Strata?
> 
> Steve


It's definitely not a Strata. Must be a box fork then? Whatever the original rigid fork was on a 1990 Attitude.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

djmuff said:


> Jealous. Saw this after it sold. Cried a bit afterwards.


Another one that sped through eBay with a Buy it Now.

Vintage Mountain Goat Deluxe MTB Frame Size 20" or Large | eBay


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Another one that sped through eBay with a Buy it Now.
> 
> Vintage Mountain Goat Deluxe MTB Frame Size 20" or Large | eBay


Damn. That's a cool Goat.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Found this stuff in the basement of an old German cyclist - Storck jersey, S-Works poster, Palo Alto Bicycles posters.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ish said:


> Found this stuff in the basement of an old German cyclist - Storck jersey, S-Works poster, Palo Alto Bicycles posters.
> 
> View attachment 872075
> 
> ...


Love those posters!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Here's my most recent VRC purchase. Looking forward to building this up. And then riding it.


Nice! You'll enjoy it. Fun bike to ride.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

ish said:


> Found this stuff in the basement of an old German cyclist - Storck jersey, S-Works poster, Palo Alto Bicycles posters.


Those levers even look interesting


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Those PAB posters are of and/or taken by Jobst Brandt.
Nice memory ping,
LeicaLad, Know whatcha mean on the Ritchey bench BB's bein grail bikes, have a couple w that feature in my stable, just a pleasure to gaze upon.
We affectionately referred to those swingin saddlebags as "Elephants Balls"


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I dig this!



LeicaLad said:


> 1980
> 
> 
> 
> That familiar park bench BB treatment. . .


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


>


quelle coinkadink! Those are falling out of the skies lately.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Another? Treks everywhere.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> Another? Treks everywhere.


Haha, sure seems like it, but I think distribution-wise most of them are living in cozy West Coast garages...my poor frame will be lonely and cold on the East Coast.

Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Donor deal today. Bike was lightly used. Parts should clean up OK. Just have to find a good frame to hang them on.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> Donor deal today. Bike was lightly used. Parts should clean up OK. Just have to find a good frame to hang them on.
> View attachment 875051


Nice parts...let's see the whole thing.

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Not VRC but quite sweet. Plus a very nice Steelman fork to go with.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Cleaned up and retired bmx race bike from the early 90's -----93 Mongoose looptail , before and after pictures


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Nice parts...let's see the whole thing.
> Steve


Here you go. A pic as purchased. Nothing fancy and I certainly don't expect any love for Univegas around here, but the parts are in good shape. Unfortunately the fork and original front brake were replaced, but the frame and front wheel do not appear to have had any damage.

This has a dealer decal from a shop at which I worked in college and I think I may have sold this one new.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> This has a dealer decal from a shop at which I worked in college and I think I may have sold this one new.


How cool would that be?! Those parts look to be in great shape. Yay!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> Cleaned up and retired bmx race bike from the early 90's -----93 Mongoose looptail , before and after pictures


Arent those V brakes from around 1998?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing too fancy...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> Nothing too fancy...


Nice find! Let's see the whole thing.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are a couple quick ones. Ibis straight blade fork, TBD stem, WTB wheels, some other spares. One owner bike, bought directly from Merlin (guy worked at a shop attached to the Merlin fab shop), old race number and photos also included.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> Here are a couple quick ones. Ibis straight blade fork, TBD stem, WTB wheels, some other spares. One owner bike, bought directly from Merlin (guy worked at a shop attached to the Merlin fab shop), old race number and photos also included.
> 
> View attachment 877866
> 
> ...


Very nice! Don't think I've seen a number that low. That's a Koski fork, no? What's a TBD stem?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

#47 is the earliest I've seen, so pretty close. Then there is that "Fat Chancel" decaled Ti bike that Gary H made while working at FC (which arguably predates all of them)

According to the PO it's an Ibis fork... perhaps largely based off the Koski design? We'll see.

TBD - to be determined, maybe Ibis as well?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> #47 is the earliest I've seen, so pretty close. Then there is that "Fat Chancel" decaled Ti bike that Gary H made while working at FC (which arguably predates all of them)
> 
> According to the PO it's an Ibis fork... perhaps largely based off the Koski design? We'll see.
> 
> TBD - to be determined, maybe Ibis as well?


Well, Ibis had the Koski as an upgrade option when ordering a bike. I'm pretty sure it's not an Ibis stem, unless it's some sort of custom (possibly looks low end from what I can see which isn't much).

I think the Marin Team Titaniums (made by Merlin) pre-dated the Merlin badged bikes as well. I think.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Right, so this is one of those Marins made by Merlin. It never had decals and was sold straight from the factory to the PO. Evidently Marin rejected the lot (~200) of bikes or something like that, and they were sold as Merlins. This one never had any decals on it.

Stem could be a T-bone or something boring like that.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> Right, so this is one of those Marins made by Merlin. It never had decals and was sold straight from the factory to the PO. Evidently Marin rejected the lot (~200) of bikes or something like that, and they were sold as Merlins. This one never had any decals on it.


ah, cool. I had never heard that. I wonder why Marin didn't want them. The race team sure put them through their paces.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

*Stem*



SMRTIN said:


> #47 is the earliest I've seen, so pretty close. Then there is that "Fat Chancel" decaled Ti bike that Gary H made while working at FC (which arguably predates all of them)
> 
> According to the PO it's an Ibis fork... perhaps largely based off the Koski design? We'll see.
> 
> TBD - to be determined, maybe Ibis as well?


This would look nice.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> This would look nice.
> View attachment 877912


I think that's a threadless stem, Shawn.

Here's a classic Ibis clamp on stem (threaded) on a Merlin.


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Salsa Bi-plane*

Salsa bi-plane naked.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

picked up this set. can anyone tell me anything about these?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

melan47 said:


> picked up this set. can anyone tell me anything about these?


Svelte. Sorry man, low end stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tclar4 said:


> Salsa bi-plane naked.
> View attachment 878250
> View attachment 878251
> View attachment 878252


Nice! Where's the rest of the bike?


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Svelte. Sorry man, low end stuff.


thanks


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice! Where's the rest of the bike?


Thanks. Just the forks at the moment, but part of a future build.


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

On average, very early style MTB's pop up on Craigslist about once per year here. The first was a Fuji Mt. Fuji and I let it slip past. I grabbed the second one because it was really inexpensive.

Information on Takaras is hard to find but my impression is that they were largely low-to-mid level bikes with a focus on value (ie, decent but not great for a good price). My dad picked up a 70's Takara road bike and it was an absolute lead sled. Weighed a ton and was probably one of their low-end models. I think my Highlander is one of their higher-end bikes. It has decent components (same derailleurs as the 1983 Stumpjumper) and cro-moly main-tubes. It doesn't seem to weigh any more than my 700c bike, which weighed in at 26.7 lbs on the LBS scale. Bicycling Magazine rated the Highlander favorably in 1985 as basically the lower level of decent bikes. I think it was a bike intended for folks who wanted a bit better bike but who couldn't afford the quality of a Stumpjumper.

Takara Highlander of unknown vintage:


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

*1988 Schwinn KOM*

A couple of weeks ago I picked this up from Craigslist. 1988 Schwinn KOM. Tange tubing, lugged, American made in Greenville, Mississippi, Shimano XT, red-white-blue color scheme and a really cool U-brake. I torn it down and cleaning it piece by piece. This picture is the one I received from the seller.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Found another. Missing the lock rings.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## smorris (Aug 25, 2009)

A new eBay purchase. (in fact, these are the eBay photos, as I haven't taken any yet.) Not very old, and yea, just another Trek. This is an as new 1993 Trek 970 SingleTrack. The last year with lugged frames, the first year with a threadless stem, and near the end of the US made frame. The bike still has its Trek tires, Trek saddle, and Trek tool bag. There's not even any scuffing where the cable guides rub on the head tube. I doubt this bike has more than a handful of miles on it.

Currently all apart getting cleaned, greased, and polished.


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! That is a beautiful 970. I love those lugged Trek's! What size is it?


----------



## smorris (Aug 25, 2009)

Scoutergtg said:


> Wow! That is a beautiful 970. I love those lugged Trek's! What size is it?


It is an 18" frame.

More, larger photos HERE. I'll post my own photos once it warms up and I get done with it.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

New city rider


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Steel29er said:


> New city rider


Squeaking with joy! Toe clips to boot.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

1995 Yeti Arc


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Big Ritchey Beam Bike*

Just rec'd in today's deliveries.Extra infill x TR around the beam height adj thing is really pretty.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty damn cool.


ssulljm said:


> Just rec'd in today's deliveries.Extra infill x TR around the beam height adj thing is really pretty.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Let the rebuild begin!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Coming together, piece by piece.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Raspberry. 


yo-Nate-y said:


> Let the rebuild begin!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone heard of Aerohead bikes?

The headset caught my eye, so it has been picked up.

AEROHEAD mountain bike - Fully loaded hard tail


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Heard of them but my memory is failing me. Great color.


DoubleCentury said:


> Anyone heard of Aerohead bikes?
> 
> The headset caught my eye, so it has been picked up.
> 
> AEROHEAD mountain bike - Fully loaded hard tail


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Believe it's a '92 mongoose IBOC pro. It was a CL buy and looked almost unused. tires will have to be replaced from the 22 years of sitting in a garage somewhere but otherwise is ready to roll.


----------



## tillthewheelsfalloff (Apr 3, 2014)

nice vintage Project Kom Team Scwhinn!


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

Very Nice, that is a great color! I remember those IBOCs being pretty cool.


----------



## tillthewheelsfalloff (Apr 3, 2014)

*1988 Schwinn KOM 10*

my oldest and daily rider. red white and blue my fave part. some lame clipped me earlier , almost got my head lol what i get for textin. I wanna repaint it pimp brand new.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tillthewheelsfalloff said:


> my oldest and daily rider. red white and blue my fave part. some lame clipped me earlier , almost got my head lol what i get for textin. I wanna repaint it pimp brand new.


are you on drug. what can't understand! sentence don't make any sense to me an'. snark. woah ya bikes woohoo!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Specialized Ultimate - just got home and unboxed it.

Should probably unpack its nemesis too ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Specialized Ultimate - just got home and unboxed it.
> 
> Should probably unpack its nemesis too ...
> 
> View attachment 882415


Seems like I've seen that one somewhere before...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

brutal


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool Doc!

Oh, and you sig line, is that for your wifes benefit?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Cool Doc!
> 
> Oh, and you sig line, is that for your wifes benefit?


We all have to set goals ... and then fail at them miserably ...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Cool Doc!
> 
> Oh, and you sig line, is that for your wifes benefit?


New and improved and more accurate!


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

*Schwinn KOM*

Thanks, your KOM looks nice also. I just finished pulling it all apart and putting it back together with new grease, cables, chain, grips and a couple of other misc. things. Trying to keep it at as original as possible including the paint even though that was pretty scratched. I will post a couple of "after" pictures soon. Other than a couple of test rides on the pavement I still have not put it on the dirt.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I needed another seat like I need another hole in my head, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Schwinn King Sting Klunker*


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Just found the correct forks for my McMahon.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*Major score....*

'94 Brodie Expresso with LX build.
Gatorblade, brake boosters etc. 19" frame 
Bought from original owner who handed over the bill of sale as well as the '94 catalogue.
Pretty happy!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Brodie Expresso is on my most wanted bike list.

PS: nice fork but it begs front suspension to go fast and furious.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow--that Brodie is great. Forget suspension, keep those Gators!


----------



## greencorn (Apr 14, 2014)

Still a retro purchase but its a whole bike...and for less than a bill...had one like it back in the day so its like going back in time for me...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's my latest score. Picked it up yesterday at the local bike swap. Really glad it has the original stem and fork, and that I already have the correct 6-speed XT group for it.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's my latest......brand new, according to the seller, it was never even test rode...the cranks look like they never saw pedals......sooo clean and shiney!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice Boulder! I'll follow that up with it's stinking of old and the seller said he rode it more than any other bike he owned.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stan lee said:


> Nice Boulder! I'll follow that up with it's stinking old and the seller said he rode it more than any other bike he owned.


nice brakes...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

Lovin the Potts. Stan Lee would you mind sharing the serial #?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ask him who the former owner was.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Lovin the Potts. Stan Lee would you mind sharing the serial #?


There's a serial number collector under every rock.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

If's the one I'm thinking of I can't believe he sold it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

It is


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

shawnw said:


> Stan Lee would you mind sharing the serial #?


Thanks! I don't know the entire # yet but I'll let you know.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice pick up Yannicky!! I've drooled over that one for years. 

Super nice Boulder, too!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

For the Psyclone


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

*Klein 1988*

As found! A little TLC and some slicks and this baby will be back on the road. Original owner said it never had paint.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Shawn,

Forget the bike ...

Isn't that the brake listed in your sig line "wanted"?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

CCMDoc said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Forget the bike ...
> 
> Isn't that the brake listed in your sig line "wanted"?


Yup


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

That was a killer deal before the price got jacked up


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Yup


Nice. Every once in a while a Klein comes up that really delivers.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup,
Needs slicks.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

shawnw said:


> As found! A little TLC and some slicks and this baby will be back on the road. Original owner said it never had paint.
> View attachment 886816
> View attachment 886817
> View attachment 886818
> ...


You've got the perfect foundation for a Klein-ingham there. Considering it came out of Pt. Reyes Bikes it may very well have been built up in that configuration before.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*$8 Scoboni fork*

With bonus XTR crown race.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DFA said:


>


the race face bottombracket.. i like those.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

The fork has to go but I also got a MB-Zip Logic fork with it that matches the same paint. The frame is minty and I scored this for a song.

I have two others of this same frame, 1 that I built for my mother many years ago as a bike path cruiser and that still has the original, unbent '93 crowned fork and then my original one with the crowned fork (lasted like a week) replaced with a '92 paint matching Logic fork.

Thinking that I might do a resto mod build on this one to play with for a bit and compare it side by side with my other one. I have a 1" steerer SID sitting on the shelf that I might play with on it just for grins. And yes yes, I know..... sacrilege......  Don't worry, a rigid will find its way back under there in not too terribly long.......


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice DFA....


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

seatpost jewlery


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful machine waiting to be polished......


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Another eXpresso.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Not sure if it's the dark coffee brown colour or not but that was a great colour that when you saw it in the light you could taste coffee in your mouth. I have the double bolt chain suck plate I have been saving to donate just for an occasion like this, love the early Brodie's


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Flea bay 19.99*

Coolmax is my favourite material


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Machine Tech?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Control Tech. Found 3 spare arms+hardware


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> With bonus XTR crown race.


No sh!t? Thats a killer pick up!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

DoubleCentury said:


> With bonus XTR crown race.
> 
> View attachment 886982


Good to know


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Needs a little love thats all.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that old bar tape or corrosion? I had a bar that had corroded so it looked like this and it was not retrievable.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> Is that old bar tape or corrosion? I had a bar that had corroded so it looked like this and it was not retrievable.


Most is bar tape. Going to try Mike's @ black mountain cycles method for cleaning.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i am almost trying a drop bar on my fat chance wicked. Drop bars are perfect on rigid bikes but the wicked fits me perfect and i may ruin it...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

shawnw said:


> Most is bar tape. Going to try Mike's @ black mountain cycles method for cleaning.


Care to share?

We used to have a "useful tips" thread...not sure where it went.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a FYI, I don't usually edit posts but when I do, it's usually to remove somebody's full name. I've asked Mike once if it was okay, he said he would prefer his full name not be used even though it's already all over the internet. No harm, no foul but it's probably a good habit to get into anyway. Although...Rumpfy makes no bones about it so carry on regarding his name!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Interesting, Was the drop bars a Pott's/Cunningham exclusive application?, I mean I remember the news when Tomm'es won the Norba's and world cups? on drop bars and every one was saying it could be the way to go but up here I never saw anybody on mtb drops, I think everbody was scared of loosing teeth, or having that stem bolt imprinted on your nose or fore head


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> I think everbody was scared of loosing teeth, or having that stem bolt imprinted on your nose or fore head


That did happen to rumpfy. His bars still have his teeth marks on them.


----------



## TroutMTB (May 1, 2014)

*Kona humu*

Just Picked up a '95 Humu - beat-up but worth every penny of the $50 I spent on it. Looking to repaint (same colour) - and re-decal. Thinking of building it up in an era appropriate Rasta theme


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> No harm, no foul but it's probably a good habit to get into anyway. Although...Rumpfy makes no bones about it so carry on regarding his name!


My nickname, sure. Not my real name though. Although I've been around long enough that it isn't a secret that people know it....but I wouldn't want it used in forums either.



rismtb said:


> Interesting, Was the drop bars a Pott's/Cunningham exclusive application?, I mean I remember the news when Tomm'es won the Norba's and world cups? on drop bars and every one was saying it could be the way to go but up here I never saw anybody on mtb drops, I think everbody was scared of loosing teeth, or having that stem bolt imprinted on your nose or fore head


It isn't/wasn't Potts/Cunningham exclusive. A lot of Ibis bikes ran this set up. It also filtered out to other brands as well. My Salsa, my Otis...drop bar set ups. 
Tomac's drop bar set up is very different than 'correct' drop bar applications. His set up was intended to mirror his road bike, since he was racing double duty at the time. 
People too often emulate his set up when they shouldn't. Check for the drop bar threads on this forum and you'll start to see a pattern on bikes set up correctly with drop bars.



girlonbike said:


> That did happen to rumpfy. His bars still have his teeth marks on them.


True.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy was affectionately known as Chip for a few years. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

First time I've seen white on black Raptors. Hopefully they'll clean up nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Rumpfy was affectionately known as Chip for a few years. Ah, the good ol' days.


And Sky almost died of poison oak. Way to go ride leader.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> And Sky almost died of poison oak. Way to go ride leader.


haha! Felt like Varley and I were taking some girl scouts on their first hike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Just a FYI, I don't usually edit posts but when I do, it's usually to remove somebody's full name. I've asked Mike once if it was okay, he said he would prefer his full name not be used even though it's already all over the internet. No harm, no foul but it's probably a good habit to get into anyway. Although...Rumpfy makes no bones about it so carry on regarding his name!


huh... but why not use your full name on forums and then go on facebook using it? Just curious...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> huh... but why not use your full name on forums and then go on facebook using it? Just curious...


You'll have to ask the individuals who uses their full name on forums.

This site is a public site with no privacy settings and facebook, you choose your own privacy setting, however little you have of it.

Again, basic etiquette. Whether you chose to respect that is up to you.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello my name Max Suckerwise and I have been a troubled vintage mtb'er since 1980. With your help on this thread I can come to some sort of understanding {with the help of 13 steps} the reason why anyone would bomb down a technical steep single track on drop bars. Besides Tomac of course thanks for that MS


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Hello my name Max Suckerwise and I have been a troubled vintage mtb'er since 1980. With your help on this thread I can come to some sort of understanding {with the help of 13 steps} the reason why anyone would bomb down a technical steep single track on drop bars. Besides Tomac of course thanks for that MS


Man, 8 or 9 years ago we had this discussion. I wouldn't say absolute best choice for bombing tech singletrack, (especially steep stuff) but for all around XC stuff they are really good. For some reason, with your hands in that position, bumps seem to be absorbed noticeably better.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> You'll have to ask the individuals who uses their full name on forums.
> 
> This site is a public site with no privacy settings and facebook, you choose your own privacy setting, however little you have of it.
> 
> Again, basic etiquette. Whether you chose to respect that is up to you.


I won't disagree w/respecting privacy.. just trying to understand the logic.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Came home today to find this (courtesy of a tip from ECS):
















Eclectic mix of parts including 730 crank, 732 hubs, 734 brakes, SS5 levers and a few other things mixed in.

Plan is to do a '94 build similar to the bike Tomac raced a bit in Europe and Australia as seen in photos Larryjo posted last year.

Some discrepancies in the build of that bike attributed to Tomac and the Australian vid of him actually riding the all Ti bike.

If anyone has some photos of JT with his all Ti race bike, post em up, please.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Doc, glad to see you nabbed that one...looking forward to seeing another cool Tomac build come together.

Fork looks nice...what is it?


Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Doc, glad to see you nabbed that one...looking forward to seeing another cool Tomac build come together.
> 
> Fork looks nice...what is it?
> 
> Steve


it's tall for that frame. looks like a vicious cycles but i bet it's not. Maybe Kelly.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Doc, glad to see you nabbed that one...looking forward to seeing another cool Tomac build come together.
> 
> Fork looks nice...what is it?
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve.

Don't know what it is, yet. 
"N" inside a compass inside a gear.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

close to this>


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

This ti frame you got will look better fit wise than the other Raleigh Tomacs you have...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> close to this>


And this - which is supposed to be Tomac's actual bike (well, one of them):









but I would expect turquoise Grafton brakes and levers instead of DiaCompe and his blue Tioga fork instead of a Mag 20 on a bike Tomac actually raced if he was going to have turquoise parts on it.

In the Australian video, his bike does have the Tioga forks and turquoise Ringle hub (could be a Tioga hub I guess) and I think M900 brakes but it's hard to tell. Definitely not blue brakes but definitely blue forks and front hub.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> This ti frame you got will look better fit wise than the other Raleigh Tomacs you have...


I'm still growing ... and I'll grow into those!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Macaroni!*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hmmm!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*NOS Suntour VX, w Adapter Hanger*

Suntour VX all Shiny n New, yard sale free box w some other nice items


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 890227


How recently? That looks identical to one I sold a bit over a year ago.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> How recently? That looks identical to one I sold a bit over a year ago.


Previous owner got it from his mother for Christmas in 1988.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mom's rock!


DoubleCentury said:


> Previous owner got it from his mother for Christmas in 1988.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Previous owner got it from his mother for Christmas in 1988.


That's just awesome. I think I got socks that year.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> That's just awesome. I think I got socks that year.


Is that code for something?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Is that code for something?


Nope, my mom is famous for giving pretty bad gifts. Great mom otherwise and it's become a source of amusement.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*Pro Caliber*

Just picked up this Pro Caliber from the original owner, needs a good cleaning for sure. I believe it's a 1987 or 88?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Boy named SSue said:


> Nope, my mom is famous for giving pretty bad gifts. Great mom otherwise and it's become a source of amusement.


I received the same shirt three birthdays in a row from my grandmother.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

ssulljm said:


>


Needle nose pliers "liberated" from a FANUC tool kit?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> I received the same shirt three birthdays in a row from my grandmother.


if you keep buying bikes who do more or less the same i don't seee why she can't buy teh same shirt every bday...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Not a bad weekend.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dang, man. What size is that seatpost?!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

26.8


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Dang, man. What size is that seatpost?!


If I had a dollar every time a girl asked that of me ...

My answer was always the same

"Cold weather has that effect"


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm confused. Are we talking seat posts or ridiculously expensive drop bar stems?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Dang, man. What size is that seatpost?!





DFA said:


> 26.8





CCMDoc said:


> If I had a dollar every time a girl asked that of me ...
> 
> My answer was always the same


26.8mm?

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> If I had a dollar every time a girl asked that of me ...
> 
> My answer was always the same
> 
> "Cold weather has that effect"





Uncle Grumpy said:


> 26.8mm?
> 
> Grumps


Well, that's downright disappointing...even in the heat.

Great haul, DFA!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

LD?

Sorry. Way to easy.


DFA said:


> I'm confused. Are we talking seat posts or ridiculously expensive drop bar stems?


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

Steel29er said:


> Just picked up this Pro Caliber from the original owner, needs a good cleaning for sure. I believe it's a 1987 or 88?


Sweet bike! I would love to find something that nice.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

*WTB designed tires*

Since the WTB designed Specialized Ground Control tire was such a huge hit, they asked them to design a road tire. Here it is, the Specialized Turbo C. This was the only road tire designed by WTB for Specialized.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Just picked this up from the original owner last week, who'd reportedly not ridden it in 20 years. It's a '93, and based on -ZERO- wear marks on the brake surfaces, I would have to agree. I don't usually keep entry level bikes, but this is a full M730/732 build and has a custom paint option that's really super interesting and in fantastic shape.

Here's how it appeared while on the way back home. Check out those NOS bottles and "Granola Bar" bar ends. Yeah, those got jettisoned as soon as I got home.









After a little wash and cleaning.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

man, that's nice


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure what this is going to end up on, but I couldn't resist:



Steve


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

scooderdude said:


> Just picked this up from the original owner last week, who'd reportedly not ridden it in 20 years. It's a '93, and based on -ZERO- wear marks on the brake surfaces, I would have to agree. I don't usually keep entry level bikes, but this is a full M730/732 build and has a custom paint option that's really super interesting and in fantastic shape.
> 
> Here's how it appeared while on the way back home. Check out those NOS bottles and "Granola Bar" bar ends. Yeah, those got jettisoned as soon as I got home.
> 
> ...


That is a really nice Mountain Goat! What do you mean by "entry level bike" though? I do not see anything that is not high entry including the really cool water bottles and bar ends.

Great job cleaning it too!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Scoutergtg said:


> That is a really nice Mountain Goat! What do you mean by "entry level bike" though?


It's an "Escape Goat", their least expensive frame offering at the time.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Just arrived.
Relatively inexpensive and never tried one. Figured it was worth a try. 
Saddle has to be replaced - unless my daughter commandeers the bike - then she'll probably want to keep it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's a short top tube.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Drop bar!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Drop bar!


Hmmmm ...

Might be cool!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

En route!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> En route!


Very cool, I'm glad that one landed in a good home!

It's got a nice mix of colors for the poof-de-flage. Enjoy!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Your first Salsa?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

jeff said:


> Your first Salsa?


I had a 1998 Ala Carte, but this is my first vintage one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> En route!


Very nice! That looks like one that used to hang in a local shop back in the day.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

CCMDoc said:


> Came home today to find this (courtesy of a tip from ECS):
> 
> View attachment 890183
> 
> ...


Did a little updating today.
















Just need to throw a disc on and swap the Rear derailleur to an XTR. 
Still wondering when and why JT would ever use DiaCompe brakes and levers in any color. 
I have turquoise Grafton Re-Entry levers and Speed Controllers so maybe I'll swap them onto the bike in place of the blue 987s and SS-5s on it now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just in. Rebuild is in order with some parts upgrades.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Took the pooch to work with me yesterday, so I had the time to stop in at the shop on the way home instead of rushing home to let her out. Owner found some more nuggets for me while looking for other stuff since last weekend. That's the 3rd Syncros BB he's found stashed away over the last few months. Unfortunately the lock rings for the Hope took a walk over the years. Not too hard to find compatible ones though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Just in. Rebuild is in order with some parts upgrades.


Nice Trimble. I like the Roo (?) bar.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice Trimble. I like the Roo (?) bar.


Yup. Imported the Roo bar from Germany. Started the tear down over the weekend and found something thats going to set me back a bit.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It can be fixed...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DFA said:


> Took the pooch to work with me yesterday, so I had the time to stop in at the shop on the way home instead of rushing home to let her out. Owner found some more nuggets for me while looking for other stuff since last weekend. That's the 3rd Syncros BB he's found stashed away over the last few months. Unfortunately the lock rings for the Hope took a walk over the years. Not too hard to find compatible ones though.


107mm?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

117mm. Found a newer Ti 103mm taperlock last year, and a CroMo taperlock a few months ago, 122mm, IIRC (top under the 730 seat QR).


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

*Cranky and Shifty...*









Tioga Revolver cranks and BB, Race Face I-Beams, Altek v-brake levers and some XT stuff.

I was disappointed that the front derailleur wouldn't fit the frame I'm working on then I realised it's a braze on model with a clamp, so it's a simple matter of swapping out the clamp. Win.

Grumps


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Boy its been quite the week of nice surprizes


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

th campagnolo tool case...oooooh.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Boy its been quite the week of nice surprizes


Great looking Ritchey!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

F the Ritchey. That tool set is grail.


rismtb said:


> Boy its been quite the week of nice surprizes


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

Go trade that Campi tools set in Italie During Giro. Iam sure you won't come empty handed . Just the box it self can worth over 500$
Great storage wars stuff.


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

Picked this up yesterday now just have to find a matching rear. Any ideas?
Cheers Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Officially a bike dork:



Steve


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Steve, I say this with peace and love, peace and love, I think you have hit rock bottom my friend.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> Steve, I say this with peace and love, peace and love, I think you have hit rock bottom my friend.


Haha, gotta count on my buds to tell me like it is...I picked up something nice today that will hopefully off set this silliness. Pics when it hits my porch.

The game is fun though.

Peace and love back at ya Mig.

Steve


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


>


Gripshift. Cool.

Grumps


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Such a lovely new Ritchey in your collection! As noted in the Ritchey thread, I love that color (in the sunlight).

Latest arrival for me:

I have a thing for classic pedals. These and Barelli pedals light my fire!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd never actually seen one of these outside of pics in magazines.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great find! Love mine


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

DFA said:


> I'd never actually seen one of these outside of pics in magazines.


I've had mine for 20+ years, and it's actually been used for trail repairs! People are astonished at how functional it is!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*93 p-21*

....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> ....


I hate you so much right now. 

Steve


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Diggin' through the Bin of Levers at the LBS. What the hell are these? Resin, internal clamps like road levers.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

This.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

My first foray into Vintage (all others weren't vintage when I bought them). It's still at a family member's house in Santa Barbara. Hopefully it will ship in a week or so. Looks to be OK shape with only a small ding in the TT and 22 years of wear on most everything else. Not settled on any plans yet, but I'm sure it'll probably upset a purist. I'm looking forward to just riding it regardless of how it ends up. I've been wanting one since I started riding back in the early '90s, but prices were always out reach and then I found this one on CL...surprisingly a 2 month old ad for a reasonable price.

1992 Yo Eddy


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

scooderdude said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 902675
> View attachment 902676
> ...


You Win. Wow.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I hate you so much right now.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the derision

It is kind of a good story. Bouth it from a friend who had it since about '94. I will post the story over on the Ritchey thread


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

DFA said:


> Diggin' through the Bin of Levers at the LBS. What the hell are these? Resin, internal clamps like road levers.


Campagnolo Olympus.

MTB groupset from around 1991.

Not sure how they fitted into the hierarchy but it was specced on a couple of bikes (Ross and Gitane) according to MOMBAT.

MOMBAT: Campagnolo mountain bike component History

Grumps


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

scooderdude said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 902675
> View attachment 902676
> ...


Holy Cow! That's Awesome!

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> Thanks for the derision
> 
> It is kind of a good story. Bouth it from a friend who had it since about '94. I will post the story over on the Ritchey thread


Looking forward to the story, and some more pics.
One of my faves for sure. Still remember watching Frischi cranking away when MTB races were on TV.

Steve


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Cannondale 700c Cruiser*

$20, Yard Sale, All it needed was air in the tyres...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn Sully. That's a score. Now you and FB can be twinsies.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

This just arrived.

Slapped it together as delivered and went for a ride.

*Sweeeeet!*

Another one I like :thumbsup:

I'll swap the saddle and maybe the stem but eventually do a "Herbold" build.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Is it the Ti one?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Is it the Ti one?


I believe so


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like I'm good for brake cable for a while.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

You could re-cable the Brooklyn Bridge!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Damn Sully. That's a score. Now you and FB can be twinsies.


Ha! Good find! They are nice little rigs. Although, looking at the lack of a fork lockout I'm thinking that one may not have the hydraulic internals (Mendon would know) so not sure how those perform. Looks way too small for you eh, Sully?

The front will fit a 29 x 2.2 and the rear without any "frame re-shaping" can take up to a 29 x 1.9 or so...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Moots!*


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Great stuff*

Glad to see there are some good deals out there still. I'm in the SF Bay Area and deals are hard to come by due to lots of competition. I was able to secure a few bikes today of which one is vintage but to make the deal sweet, I had to buy them all plus a B.O.B., never had one until now. After some minor cleaning I was able to see that the bikes were in great shape except for the Ritchey which is not in particularly bad shape but the worst of the bunch, needs a few parts to bring it back to it's glory. All XT build on it and lots of scratches as would be expected for a old MTB, all parts are working but could use a seat and tires.

Next bike is a Surley Long Haul Trucker with Ultegra build on 26" wheels and Axiom Wood racks front and rear. Some Deore parts here and there.









Third is a Lemond Zurich carbon road bike with Ultegra and XT parts. Not sure why the XT but he did say that climbing up to the University was easier with the MTB gearing, he is 70 years old.









Last but not least is the BOB trailer. Never dreamed of having one but I do now. I'll have to get a camping trip together or maybe just tow it around to the grocery store.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Carlisle!!!*


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

For the Yeti?


DoubleCentury said:


>


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

No, the bike from 1980.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked up a few rims today.










Not MTB, but still pretty cool. A Columbus Nivacrom Sunn Royal BMX frame. Beautiful welds/tubing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

.........


DoubleCentury said:


> No, the bike from 1980.


----------



## StumpyH (Oct 11, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I've GOT to ask, since I absolutely LOVE to drop in here once a while and check out all the insane finds you guys come up with, I'd get all Indiana Jones over some of the cool stuff you guys unearth... But do all of you KEEP these trinkets once they're built? Do you sell some off to keep the addiction going? I'm curious as to how often the finds come together and become stuff you guys regularly ride.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

StumpyH said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I've GOT to ask, since I absolutely LOVE to drop in here once a while and check out all the insane finds you guys come up with, I'd get all Indiana Jones over some of the cool stuff you guys unearth... But do all of you KEEP these trinkets once they're built? Do you sell some off to keep the addiction going? I'm curious as to how often the finds come together and become stuff you guys regularly ride.


I am constantly refining the collection and so yes I do a lot of selling. Also I am proud to say that everything in the Bicycle Garage was purchased with the proceeds from some other bike sale. (I have had a few really good deals which enabled big improvements in the collection.) That said I am at a bit of a saturation point right now and will be thinning the herd a bit soon. (The attached photo was taken a while ago and it is much more crowded now.)


----------



## srocket24 (Jul 17, 2014)

*1994 Marin Titanium FRS*































































I just picked this up today, locally off of craigslist. The person I bought it from didn't know to much about it. From what I can tell, everything seems to be original. Surprisingly, everything is in great working condition! Both of the shocks seem fine, the brakes work great and it rides/shifts smoothly!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice snag, worth a punt for the M900 bits alone...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

We don't use our garages, sheds, basements or spare rooms for there intended purposes. 


StumpyH said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I've GOT to ask, since I absolutely LOVE to drop in here once a while and check out all the insane finds you guys come up with, I'd get all Indiana Jones over some of the cool stuff you guys unearth... But do all of you KEEP these trinkets once they're built? Do you sell some off to keep the addiction going? I'm curious as to how often the finds come together and become stuff you guys regularly ride.


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

few updates to my custom vintage:
pedals sr mp-131
paul levers 
mafac w/ mathauser pads
suntour wheelset


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude nice cruiser. What is it?

My 85' Mongoose.










melan47 said:


> few updates to my custom vintage:
> pedals sr mp-131
> paul levers
> mafac w/ mathauser pads
> suntour wheelset


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

84 gary fisher montare


HAGASAN said:


> Dude nice cruiser. What is it?
> 
> My 85' Mongoose.
> View attachment 909796


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

Not a bike...or parts. But it will HOLD bike parts. : )


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

Brand new


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

jbchybridrider said:


> Brand new


This is still one of the coolest frames I have seen.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

jbchybridrider said:


> Brand new


aluminium casting that's so 1990


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

Note there's no drop outs, had to make them so it's rolling but still be a while till finishing.


----------



## Gordon_075 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can't wait to post up my barrcuda a2e and dbr wcf 6.0 when I get back home... I've been thinking of making one a SS but am not sure which one yet. I'll post pics probably monday.

Gordon


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

A very inexpensive, pedestrian acquisition/donor, but has some really nice components with no wear whatsoever. Ritchey Omegabites that are fresh w/nubbies, Advocet Racing seat that is about perfect. REI spec'd out the 1990 year pretty well. (I think)


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

A couple of oddities today. A new 1" Spinner fork in raw finish. Never seen that before. A 1" lugged unicrown fork with U mounts. No manufacturer markings on the steerer.










A few other useful items made the trip home in the car. SKS USP pump, Aztek cable kit, Judy spring kits, and some Grab On grips.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Suntour Bling*


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Cool pic.....

Looks like somebody finally found the end of a rainbow.

Looking forward to seeing what they end up on.

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

NOS too.


DoubleCentury said:


>


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> NOS too.


It felt weird cutting open the plastic bags to take the photo.

For something I'll never actually use for riding, buying them seemed excessive.


----------



## Multitrack (Aug 26, 2014)

It seems I keep picking up 1995 year bikes. Just picked up this mint 1995 Specialized Rockhopper Ultra. I really like the color of this bike. It all appears to be original. Only missing the little cap that covers the bolt on the stem. Any idea where I can find one? Would like to pickup a matching cinnamon color 1995 Ultra as well. I have a black and silver Trek 800 "winter" bad weather bike, and a mint Trek 930 blue-green fade. And now the Rockhopper, all 1995. Now I just need to find a GT Karakoram, or an 1995 Stumpjumper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

*Brake Jewelry*


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Old-old Yeti


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SMRTIN said:


> Old-old Yeti


Nice! Russ Worley's?

Very cool.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

*First Klein*

Picked it up mostly for its parts but it's a nice frame.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

quasimoto73 said:


> Picked it up mostly for its parts but it's a nice frame.


I want that fork...

Steve


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes it was the fork that first caught my attention then the Cook cranks. I've seen a pic or two of the curved blade Bontragers but most I've seen are straight legged with the dropouts bonded I believe. They have a home waiting for them on an 91 Kona when I finish getting everything sorted out. 

Curious about the curved legs versus the other Bontrager forks out there? Anyone able to share some info on the different versions or have a link that I'm not finding? I do appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

quasimoto73 said:


> Yes it was the fork that first caught my attention then the Cook cranks. I've seen a pic or two of the curved blade Bontragers but most I've seen are straight legged with the dropouts bonded I believe. They have a home waiting for them on an 91 Kona when I finish getting everything sorted out.
> 
> Curious about the curved legs versus the other Bontrager forks out there? Anyone able to share some info on the different versions or have a link that I'm not finding? I do appreciate it, thanks.


A KOna? That fork is going on a 91 Kona?


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

colker1 said:


> A KOna? That fork is going on a 91 Kona?


Ok let me stop laughing. Yes I currently have a Z-Link fork on Kona Explosif and would like to ride the bike without risking my safety and the fork. I'm aware a Project 2 fork would be the correct fork but I want to see how this one looks. Maybe I'll have to start looking for a Bontrager Frame or..... any other suggestions?

So I'm guessing a kona explosif with a bontrager fork and dirt drops would be a little odd?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice! Russ Worley's?
> 
> Very cool.


According to JP this is the first bike that he built and sold as a Yeti...


----------



## cduarte (Aug 17, 2014)

'92 Klein Rascal bought off craigslist for a decent price. It's a work in progress.


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

excellent scores above!!!!!! i wish my local craigslist had gems like that.......


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

Picked up a nice bunch of parts some NOS some a little used going to come in real handy.
Steve


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

Also not a mountain bike, but still pretty cool. 1977 Ideal Motocross never assembled.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

52Ford,

Cool MX'er...what brand/model are those tires?


Steve


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

That will be bike porn when assemble


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I just got this for cheap. Near mint. Came in a box for a frameset one size up, so I'm guessing somebody got a too small bike, got a replacement frameset, but rode this for a couple of weeks while they waited for their new frame. Then this one got stored and forgotten until now.

I haven't decided if I'm going to build it up with period correct "budget" M730 parts or if I'm gonna spring for the M900 that the Pro Racing originally came with.


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

The tires are Cheng Shin with no model, just size and pressure requirements.


eastcoaststeve said:


> 52Ford,
> 
> Cool MX'er...what brand/model are those tires?
> 
> Steve


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

I vote M900.:thumbsup:



Dazed said:


> I just got this for cheap. Near mint. Came in a box for a frameset one size up, so I'm guessing somebody got a too small bike, got a replacement frameset, but rode this for a couple of weeks while they waited for their new frame. Then this one got stored and forgotten until now.
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to build it up with period correct "budget" M730 parts or if I'm gonna spring for the M900 that the Pro Racing originally came with.
> 
> View attachment 923170


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

We'll see.


----------



## SeaTown (Sep 15, 2014)

*1984 Mt. Tam*

Hello, first post here on the forum. I just recently acquired my first vintage mountain bike, a 1984 Fisher Mt. Tam. The serial number is 20T4. Not TET stamp but what are you going to do. Such a blast to ride and looks to have most of the original components. It is currently all taken apart for some major overhaul love. Can't wait to put it back together and ride it!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great, hell of a first buy.


----------



## SeaTown (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks. I just replaced the press in bottom bracket bearings today. That was not the most fun chore to have to learn how to do.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good looking bike! You should start a thread for it and document the overhaul.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Sting Me!*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LOve that one DC..


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

High end utility.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Or WTB/King headset the hard way.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning DC, I am beyond jealous.....


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

*Nice Mt. Tam*



SeaTown said:


> Hello, first post here on the forum. I just recently acquired my first vintage mountain bike, a 1984 Fisher Mt. Tam. The serial number is 20T4. Not TET stamp but what are you going to do. Such a blast to ride and looks to have most of the original components. It is currently all taken apart for some major overhaul love. Can't wait to put it back together and ride it!


Stuff of dreams for me! I love all the bikes from that 1984 era, especially with the under the chain stay "U" brakes and bull moose handle bars!


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Found in a bin full of catalogs/paperwork at the LBS.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Found in a bin full of catalogs/paperwork at the LBS.


Nice! Send that kit my way, I'm outta spares.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice! Send that kit my way, I'm outta spares.


I'm guessing they were supposed to be in this box I found on top of a filing cabinet (with a couple of rear racks thrown on top of it) up in the mezzanine of the shop a year and a half ago.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Pretty good weekend.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Nice!
I recognize that backdrop as Boulder. Correct?


----------



## WAM (Mar 13, 2007)

*Cannondale Road bike*









1987 Team Comp in Mint (color and condition)
Not exactly a dream machine, but when I was just looking for something to put on my trainer for the winter it was pretty awesome. I don't think it has 10 miles on it. Didn't look like it had ever been in the big ring. Cannondale paint from this era lived up to its reputation. Some spots seem deep and really awesome, but the seat stays look like they were barely painted. Bar tape and seat are the only wear items from how it was stored.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> I'm guessing they were supposed to be in this box I found on top of a filing cabinet (with a couple of rear racks thrown on top of it) up in the mezzanine of the shop a year and a half ago.


I need to visit this shop. So are the two re-united now?


----------



## SeaTown (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome bike! Such a crazy color for a bike. I hope you take it out and don't just relegate it to a life as a trainer!



WAM said:


> View attachment 929223
> 
> 
> 1987 Team Comp in Mint (color and condition)
> Not exactly a dream machine, but when I was just looking for something to put on my trainer for the winter it was pretty awesome. I don't think it has 10 miles on it. Didn't look like it had ever been in the big ring. Cannondale paint from this era lived up to its reputation. Some spots seem deep and really awesome, but the seat stays look like they were barely painted. Bar tape and seat are the only wear items from how it was stored.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I need to visit this shop. So are the two re-united now?


Ya. I grabbed the Disk Drive when I found it before it had a chance to disappear again. Bonus: There was a set of Sugino 700c discs stuffed in the box as well. They came home too. Need more parts. Got any?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Ya. I grabbed the Disk Drive when I found it before it had a chance to disappear again. Bonus: There was a set of Sugino 700c discs stuffed in the box as well. They came home too. Need more parts. Got any?


Nice! I was kinda hopin' you had parts to spare.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have a thing for Salsa stems.*

$4.03 at the local Co-Op.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*$10 Box o NOS Shimano,Campi, Avocet*

1' threaded Dura Ace headset will be used on a recent build.
The Avocet Mod 30's bring me back to a good place as they were the tix when PA Bike shop introduced e'm way back when.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ssulljm said:


> 1' threaded Dura Ace headset will be used on a recent build.
> The Avocet Mod 30's bring me back to a good place as they were the tix when PA Bike shop introduced e'm way back when.


$10 per box, or $10 for the whole pile...either way awesome, but if it's the latter...oh boy!

Steve


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

$10 for everything pictured ....It was the last yard sale of the day...almost didn't stop...glad I did


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ssulljm said:


> $10 for everything pictured ....It was the last yard sale of the day...almost didn't stop...glad I did


That is ten well-spent dollars!

Sweet score, for sure.

Steve


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Picked this up: 87' Raleigh The Edge.









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> $10 for everything pictured ....It was the last yard sale of the day...almost didn't stop...glad I did


You could have offered 9 dollars.I bet they would take it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Recent arrival


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Recent arrival
> 
> View attachment 933137


Wow!

I think we might need separate rooms at Keyesville next year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you an anti-Trimble kinda guy?

I finally have a bike with (potentially) low enough standover height!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The Yo Eddy you've got is your ideal size.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Custom OG for 6'10 giant dude..


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

ssulljm said:


> Custom OG for 6'10 giant dude..


Or a nice as$less bike for a normally tall dude...


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

mainlyfats said:


> Or a nice as$less bike for a normally tall dude...


Not following your meaning, maybe your referring to the sloping power curve frame(as$less) design?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> Or a nice as$less bike for a normally tall dude...


If that was a hat tip to Ezra, you sir get mad respect


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

hollister said:


> If that was a hat tip to Ezra, you sir get mad respect


Sir yes sir. assless 2.0 - FAST BOY CYCLES


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

10/4


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*union ti skewers?*

1996 Mongoose amp II team with Union TI skewers,cook crank,kooKa rings.under $130.


----------



## concordino (Mar 6, 2012)

CCMDoc said:


> This just arrived.
> 
> Slapped it together as delivered and went for a ride.
> 
> ...


Awesome bike, please update once you have completed the H-Ball build.


----------



## vipers356 (Nov 10, 2014)

*My Specialized '98 S-Works Team Edition w/ Maxxis Hookworms!*

Hey guys. What do you think of this? Specialized '98 S-Works Team. I purchased it a few years ago from a good buddy of mine. Selling it off right now though. Going to miss it dearly.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You need to buy more bike stuff if that is your latest purchase.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

vipers356 said:


> Hey guys. What do you think of this? Specialized '98 S-Works Team. ... Selling it off right now though. Going to miss it dearly.


I think it's an odd mismatch of parts, though some cool parts just the same. I think the seat is at an awkward angle. I think you should buy an ad. And if you're going to miss it dearly, I think you should keep it.

Grumps


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And think that if Grumps ever makes it to this part of The States I'm gonna buy him a beer.


Uncle Grumpy said:


> I think it's an odd mismatch of parts, though some cool parts just the same. I think the seat is at an awkward angle. I think you should buy an ad. And if you're going to miss it dearly, I think you should keep it.
> 
> Grumps


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

*Pawn shop Find - PARKPRE Team 925*

Found this gem at a pawn shop for 75.00 filthy dirty , after a good cleaning and a fork rebuild it is flawless , i dont think it was ridden even 100 miles the componnents and fork are in nos condition


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

^ Wow, that's clean, good find.

I always liked Parkpre bikes. Nice geometry and spec and a bit of a sleeper brand.

Grumps


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

purchased new in Oct 1986, then unridden for 28 years. Not a scratcch. I even have the owners manual......now I have no idea what Im gonna do with the damn thing


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Donate it to someone who will keep riding it for another 28 years?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Total impulse buy, set the bid sniper and forgot about it . I don't have anything to put them on (yet) so they're going into storage for now. Also got a set of tanwall Velociraptor tires the same day, no photos of them though.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*parts/*



-Anomie- said:


> Total impulse buy, set the bid sniper and forgot about it . I don't have anything to put them on (yet) so they're going into storage for now. Also got a set of tanwall Velociraptor tires the same day, no photos of them though.


nothing wrong with hoarding when it comes to vintage mtb parts now is there.seems the $$$ of some items are keeping low-maybe the Holidays coming is keeping the big spenders from spending.found this jersey at $30......


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Kijiji find this morning.










And in bins at the LBS this afternoon.


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

stopped by to have a beer with my good buddy andrew watson, of Custom Cycles in CT - Home this past weekend. had some older frames kicking around the shop that i acquired in trade for some 6 packs of microbrew  thanks andrew! ill give him a quick plug here, if anyone is looking for a handmade in USA chromoly or ti frame, give him a shout! also makes some delicious ti handlebars that are very popular!

anyways, on to the photos:

first up is an "Anlen Sable",


and a tiny KHS true temper:


set of dis comp 987's in dark blue & 2 XT 739's:


i don't know too much about the Anlen, other than that it might be from germany?? my buddy got it from a friend that we used to work with at the bike shop, and we are pretty sure he got it over there while on duty. a quick google search finds this exact same frame under the "centurion sable" moniker...? any ideas??

in any event, ill be trying to find some sort of value to place on both of these frames, as the sable is too big, and the KHS is too small for me.. unless the wife wants it haha


----------



## Side Hops (Oct 29, 2014)

Just picked this up last night ... Never built, still in factory packing ... 1988 Cannondale SM500 ... still not sure I am even going to build it let alone ride it ....??


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Can't find one in better condition but no reason not to build it up and ride it.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Love the marketing copy about the short wheelbase.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

but no marketing about Biopace chainring


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

peter.thedrake said:


> Love the marketing copy about the short wheelbase.


Ha. Look how long those chainstays are. A good 2" gap between the tire and that huge, 48t chainring!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*Rare bird...or should I say Goat*

Road Goat


----------



## suzu400 (Nov 29, 2014)

This will be my first complete mountain bike build.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

So many brakes... Decided which one you'll go with?



suzu400 said:


> This will be my first complete mountain bike build.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Had a good day yesterday. Came home with some cool finds, not all "vintage", but old enough for me.
Kore light stem, onza bar ends (threw these on my Tomac bar none), ti handlebar, Thomson post, lp carbon riser, older style Thomson stem, 2 xt v brakes, like new race face turbine bb, 2 new older 6" avid rotors, steel salsa stem, purple brake booster, DNA power stop (didn't even open the package, thought it was a booster, ends up being a v brake adapter, doh!), oh, and a IF steel deluxe frame in amazing shape.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Salsa Stem...*

Nice condition, 1' quill,included on an early 90's road bike.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay, I'll bite. WHat's the road bike?

Grumps


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

A softride?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

[facepalm]

Yes, of course. The softride beam would kind of give that away, huh?

I actually saw the carbon beam and the softride "S" and thought " that's a Softride in the background". Didn't even notice that the beam was bolted to the subject bike. Anyway, a pic of the bike for posterity would be cool.

Grumos


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

As you wish,
Picked up for a good friend who is recovering from back surgery, she's been beyond itching to get on 2 wheels, and no other rear suspension had done what needed to be done to allow her a pedal.
She managed a 13 mi loop through Occidental yesterday....
Suffice to say, only thing that was hurting when she finished was her face(from all that damned smiling)
My fave quote from her during ride:
"Shutup Sully+just leave me alone, I'm fkkn ridin my bike"
Best Holiday Washes to All,
S


----------



## morando6784 (Jun 18, 2012)

Picked up for $125 
Schwinn S9six

Cleaning and rebuilding know
















(Don't mind the Crapy stand and remodeling)


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Crook Brothers cranks, at least that's how they were advertised.









Christmas present to myself.

Grumps


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Salsa stem*

Salsa {SUL} stiff upper lip in a soft lower bag pretty funny. Found at a church bazar, the Lord was with me on all things moto. Would any one know when this would have been made?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Early 2000's I'd say. Post QBP buy out for sure.


rismtb said:


> Salsa {SUL} stiff upper lip in a soft lower bag pretty funny. Found at a church bazar, the Lord was with me on all things moto. Would any one know when this would have been made?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Couple of today's procurements. Pretty sure #2 is an Ibis bottle cage. Will post in the Ibis thread to see if anyone can shed any light on it.



















Cut a deal for this 93 Mud Slinger today as well. Bad pic up against the window, but it is what it is.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

DFA said:


> Couple of today's procurements. Pretty sure #2 is an Ibis bottle cage. Will post in the Ibis thread to see if anyone can shed any light on it.


Yup. That looks like a Hot Unit cage to me.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*WTB Red Canti Brake Pads*

Panned these out of a free box at a church rubbage sale.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Love church rummage/rubbage/rubbish sales being an alter boy and all


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

rismtb said:


> Love church rummage/rubbage/rubbish sales being an alter boy and all


Do you mean "altar boy" or were you altered by the experience? 

Grumps


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ha ha ya altered at the altar by the experience.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Most of you guys will probably think I'm goofy, (if you didn't already), but this really makes me happy:



Tioga Hot Tips!

Steve


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Not a purchase per se. Went to pick up my buddy's brother's Mountain Goat yesterday. He had been to the house to visit his son during the week. Went out to the garage and put together a grab bag for me. The Hot Unit turned up, which is nice.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Some momentos


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

CCMDoc said:


> Some momentos
> 
> View attachment 958610


Hey Doc, very cool. Now if you are a true fan of Tomac you will wear that pin on your lapel!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Hey Doc, very cool. Now if you are a true fan of Tomac you will wear that pin on your lapel!


Or just carry the man himself around on my shoulders


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*One down - One to go!*


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Fond memories of committing fashion Bula-cide w this exact ensemble..
Not much more 80's than Vuarnet's w Bula Headband..../Jane Fonda's aerobic level 7 classes ain't got nuthin on this...
Palo Alto estate sale, Bolle's w gators were snagged by the 15 yr old grandaughter...she kicked my cane out from under me to get e'm,...thankfully grabbed the Vuarnet's as I tumbled down.
$5 for everything

Edit- Yes, Jeff, slight variation on the Cat-eyeglass....added pic of my daily wearers, also Vuarnet's, nice lens's... only ones I can wear these days to alleviate my ever worsening squint..


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Those CatEyes are in great shape. Odd shape I've never seen though.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Found this amongst the old Ts at the LBS.


----------



## Getfatortrydyin (Feb 8, 2015)

Got these from a buddy (because they look awesome) for free (because drive side has a crack :madmax but one day I'll find someone with a set of top line cranks with a cracked non drove side arm and sparks will fly. . . I hope! Found a guy in ebay with a cracked Non drive arm but his are high polish


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Sir yes sir. assless 2.0 - FAST BOY CYCLES


I just purchased Ezra's file's and his serial number stamp set . 
It's nice to have a bit of him around the shop !


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> I just purchased Ezra's file's and his serial number stamp set .
> It's nice to have a bit of him around the shop !


Nice. I have one of his photos. It's a treasure.


----------



## Goat_keeper (Sep 15, 2014)

I bought this, this past weekend. I built it in 1994 from the frame up. I even laced up the White Industry hubs / Mavic SUP wheel set. I still have the Shimano 737's pedals that were on it, that didn't go with the sale. They have been sitting in a drawer in my tool box for 19 years. 
I sold this bike in 1996 and it's been through 3 owners. It needs a little love, but I'm so stoked to get it back!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

^ Looks clean and cool story, getting it back after almost 20 years.

Did it get traded around people you knew or was it a random chance that you found it for sale?

And how the hell do you get grip shifters onto those freakin' bars?!

Grumps


----------



## Goat_keeper (Sep 15, 2014)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> ^ Looks clean and cool story, getting it back after almost 20 years.
> 
> Did it get traded around people you knew or was it a random chance that you found it for sale?
> 
> ...


It was traded around with some old friends that I don't see much any more. I had thought it left the group years ago, but found out who had it. And he didn't ride it any more. It hasn't seen much action sense I had it. 
I have no idea how I got those shifters on there! I can't remember how I get to work most days! Lol


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

IIRC, you had to disassemble the entire assembly and work them through individually.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Jersey to go with the frame


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good Doc. What frame is that?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Chef
it's a Specialized Ultimate (Ti/Carbon)


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Both NOS.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice! You could salvage that crankset pretty easily.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice! You could salvage that crankset pretty easily.


how's that? let me guess- remove it from the CT and place it on a Fat?


----------



## univegaVintage (Jan 27, 2015)

*trek 8300*

I picked this up the other day. It has a mix of Deore LX, XT and Suntour XC. I paid $40. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 871350


That's hot. I remember looking at pics of this in Mountain Bike Action when I was a kid.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

The cranks/BB weren't a purchase. More of an acquisition.


----------



## Getfatortrydyin (Feb 8, 2015)

You get these on eBay? There's a group of WI front and rear with the shifters. So sick!


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Heres mine,craigslist 1999 FSR sport,,has a set of Tora SL's on it,,Picked it up for $200


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Picked up a commuter/beater off of craigslist for $40 yesterday. Not sure what the problem is, but it acts like the chain comes off while riding at times. It will slip until you stop pedaling and then when you re-start, it will grab and perform normally until it does it again. I'm taking it into the LBS for a look over. I don't mind putting a little coin into it, but if it's something major, I may just try and re-sell it.

Based on the serial number, I'm guessing it's a 1995 model (GS5XXXXX)

Looking at the tire condition and just how nice the overall condition of the paint, grips, and grip shifters are, I'd say this was barely ridden. There's literally no wear.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

The transmission problem you are experiencing is the free wheel body engaging and dis engaging. It could be just dirty,dry or just worn out. Remove the back wheel and cogset. The free wheel drive body comes out with a big allen key after you take the axel and bearing out of the drive side. Your bike set up looks like the frame is way too small for you. I hope you didn't buy 40 bucks of back trouble. Good luck.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

rismtb said:


> The transmission problem you are experiencing is the free wheel body engaging and dis engaging. It could be just dirty,dry or just worn out. Remove the back wheel and cogset. The free wheel drive body comes out with a big allen key after you take the axel and bearing out of the drive side. Your bike set up looks like the frame is way too small for you. I hope you didn't buy 40 bucks of back trouble. Good luck.


The frame is a size 20, and I literally took it home as the prior owner had it set up. While I'm 6'0 and feel the frame is a good fit for me, the previous owner towered over me - I'd guess 6'4-6'5 or so.

As for the transmission issue - you were right. My LBS confirmed it was a bad freewheel so I had it replaced and had a new chain put on at the same time.

update - it ended up being a bent rear axel on top of the bad freewheel.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Need a 1" steerer for my Tange Switchblades then I'll start to build this up.


----------



## Ponti33609 (Oct 14, 2011)

New purchase a few week's back. 1998 Klein. Just removed Sram 9.0 and replaced with XTR M952 shifters/rear.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

My buddy picked up the first two recently and the Balance is mine. A few parts have been switched around


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Get that bike out of the way. It's blocking the Corolla.


----------



## CBR_TOY (Mar 10, 2015)

Hahaha. That's ol drift steed. Tons of fun.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Need a 1" steerer for my Tange Switchblades then I'll start to build this up.
> 
> View attachment 993372


Needs magenta, white, blue Yeti fork.  Tomac was under some sort of contract to ride the Switchblade, but somehow slipped that Yeti fork on there for most of the season.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Needs magenta, white, blue Yeti fork.  Tomac was under some sort of contract to ride the Switchblade, but somehow slipped that Yeti fork on there for most of the season.


Have the Yeti fork for my all-Ti Mongoose but do needed it painted as you describe.

This one is the Ti/steel version that followed.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

This one made all the way from California to Germany only to be noticed not to be an 19", but 18". Thank god, we have a Brave community over here so the swap is on the way now.

Best

Moritz


----------



## its-all-good (Sep 9, 2011)

Just found this Diamondback.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

CCMDoc said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> Don't know what it is, yet.
> "N" inside a compass inside a gear.


That's a Salsa. I just put one on my '97 ebay find Mojo frame. With that long head tube on the 21.5" / XL frame I was having no luck finding a used fork. So far so good, will be better after I grind off the disc tabs and paint it to match the frame.

(course, maybe you discovered that sometime during the last year. My bad.)


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

*Ibis stem*

I found this on the bay:









It has found a home on my '97 mojo. The seller said it came off his red '97 mojo.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

its-all-good said:


> Just found this Diamondback.


Wow, sweet bike!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

95 Yeti Zephyr. Not really MTB per se, but made by one of the legends of the industry.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just another Grove*

89' Assault


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

@Bigwheel

I'm confused by the stem in your second pic. Is it broken?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes. And why #rumpfyhatesflexstems


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Riiiight, I'd forgotten about those. I guess I'd tend to agree with rumpfy. Don't care for suspension seat posts either, though I've just tried (and love) a sprung Flyer saddle.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Yes. And why #rumpfyhatesflexstems


I didn't originally dislike them for breakage...but now I have another reason to dislike them!

I found the bar movement to be unsettling. Just doesn't suit my riding style I guess. I've tried a (newer) Soft ride and a JP Morgan and both weren't fun for me.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> I found this on the bay:
> 
> View attachment 998347
> 
> ...


I bought one of those to go with my Mojo in 1995. It was incredible heavy and also flexy so I sent it back to them and replaced it with a Kore.

Cool looking though...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

I just scored this. Will go with my green one. Maybe build it up as a rigid SS?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I just scored this. Will go with my green one. Maybe build it up as a rigid SS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

colker1 said:


> Henry Chinaski said:
> 
> 
> > I just scored this. Will go with my green one. Maybe build it up as a rigid SS?
> ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> colker1 said:
> 
> 
> > Got some silver LX/XT lying around. Thomson post per usual. Probably Ritchey bar/stem. Geeking out on the Paul stuff. I have some Paul Thumbies. Maybe use a Melvin with a Word hub and 2 c-rings up front?
> ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> 95 Yeti Zephyr. Not really MTB per se, but made by one of the legends of the industry.


oof! a rare ugly one from you Martin!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I bought one of those to go with my Mojo in 1995. It was incredible heavy and also flexy so I sent it back to them and replaced it with a Kore.
> 
> Cool looking though...


That bike is built up as a SS with a White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub. Tires are 2.35 Kenda small blocks. I'll concede it's not light, but if it's flexy I don't mind!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> That bike is built up as a SS with a White Industries ENO eccentric rear hub.


Oh man you just gave me an idea for my "new" Mojo build. I'd forgotten about those eccentric hubs. How's it working for you?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry,

I was watching that frame you just scored, very nice. You'd have had competition but I need the XL/21.5" frame. My '98 is that same color, "metallic eggplant." You can see a scan of the '98 catalog here: Cyclofiend: Ibis Catalogs & Ephemera: 1998 Model Year There are other years as well in case you're interested.

I'm pleased with performance on the ENO eccentric so far. This was a barely used wheelset off eBay, King front hub, ENO rear on Mavic 719s. I wish the freewheel was the trials version for the quicker engagement (spoiled by the King rear on my other mojo) but it works fine. I've had no trouble with the axle slipping or rotating in the frame under load, but I just got this thing built and I've been riding the neighborhood with my 3 year olds. No trails yet. I use a crescent wrench on the axle's eccentric ends to take the slack up on the chain, then tighten the Allen bolts to secure the axle. Easy and repeatable. I gotta say, this thing is an absolute blast as a SS!!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread, but I've been using the White eccentric hubs for years now. I totally rate them. The only slight cludge is with discs, getting the pads to line up with the rotor can be a little tricky. Still, not a big issue and nothing worth moaning about (and not relevant to a rim brake frame). Nice hubs, well made, solid hardware. Get a decent freewheel on there and never look back.

I carry a small cone spanner on the trail, 15mm one end and 18mm the other (I filed out the 16mm end). Light and unobtrusive, but necessary on the trail to reset the chain tension should you have to fix a flat.

Plenty of info in the single speed board about the eccentric hub.

Now, back to your regular programming....

Grumps


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> Henry,
> 
> I was watching that frame you just scored, very nice. You'd have had competition but I need the XL/21.5" frame. My '98 is that same color, "metallic eggplant." You can see a scan of the '98 catalog here: Cyclofiend: Ibis Catalogs & Ephemera: 1998 Model Year There are other years as well in case you're interested.
> 
> I'm pleased with performance on the ENO eccentric so far. This was a barely used wheelset off eBay, King front hub, ENO rear on Mavic 719s. I wish the freewheel was the trials version for the quicker engagement (spoiled by the King rear on my other mojo) but it works fine. I've had no trouble with the axle slipping or rotating in the frame under load, but I just got this thing built and I've been riding the neighborhood with my 3 year olds. No trails yet. I use a crescent wrench on the axle's eccentric ends to take the slack up on the chain, then tighten the Allen bolts to secure the axle. Easy and repeatable. I gotta say, this thing is an absolute blast as a SS!!


Thanks for posting that! I was reading about it not working well with the Breezer dropouts so I was worried. I think I'll probably go that route.

I bought my green Mojo new in '95 I think. Pretty sure it was the first year of 1 1/8th. My favorite steel hardtail ever. Would never part with it. Was stoked to find this one on eBay. Will post pics of the siblings when I get it.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I've been using the White eccentric hubs for years now. I totally rate them. The only slight cludge is with discs, getting the pads to line up with the rotor can be a little tricky. Still, not a big issue and nothing worth moaning about (and not relevant to a rim brake frame). Nice hubs, well made, solid hardware. Get a decent freewheel on there and never look back.
> 
> I carry a small cone spanner on the trail, 15mm one end and 18mm the other (I filed out the 16mm end). Light and unobtrusive, but necessary on the trail to reset the chain tension should you have to fix a flat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I remember White Industries hubs as total junk back in the 90s but glad to hear they make good stuff now. Been eying those cranks, too.


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm new here, but I thought I'd start with this. Here is my '92 Raleigh Heat. I bought it new in '92 for I think around $600. It came with a rigid fork and thumb shifters, I added Rapid Shift brifters, SPD pedals and the Answer M-Sport fork in '92ish.




























This was a mid range bike, but I rode the crap out of it. I knew it was nothing like what he rode, but my parents had old Raleighs and I HAD to have a bike something like Tomac's at the time. LOL Its got a new stem, I set it up for my Mom to ride and cant find the original Tioga stem, but its still got the original seat and seat post.

Brian


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Two things:

1. Nobody (except maybe triathletes) says "brifter" any more. That's why spell-check puts a red line under it. Just no. If you want a specific name for a combined brake and shifter unit, I lean towards STI, Shimano's official term for their "total integration" components.

2. This might count as your latest vintage purchase if you didn't buy another bike within 7 years of that one.

Other than that, I kind of like it, I like bikes that had practical upgrades made from the original spec, and you wouldn't be the first person to want a bike like Mr. Tomac's, at least two members here got closer than most...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

A bit OT, but still a blast to ride.



Steve


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Not in the least bit surprised that you own one.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> Not in the least bit surprised that you own one.


Ha, it's actually my third uni....I've had a regular one a long time, added a tall one a few years ago...always thought the off road/downhill versions were cool/nuts. When this one popped up I was all over it. Custom built with Profile hub and cranks. Seller even had a second set of legs with a Magura brake mounted for real downhill adventures that he included. The 26 x 3.0 tire is huge.

Steve


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Wow. Had no frame of reference for size until you specified the tire size. Looks fun/deadly!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> A bit OT, but still a blast to ride.


Say it ain't so!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Say it ain't so!


Sorry E,

I guess unis are a don't ask, don't tell kind of thing...kind of like fat girls and mopeds. 

Steve


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I guess unis are a don't ask, don't tell kind of thing...kind of like fat girls and mopeds.


Vintage mopeds are okay. Vintage fat girls... not so.*

Grumps

* Mods... it's okay, I'll ban myself for that outburst of political incorrectness...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I'll ban myself for that outburst of political incorrectness...


I'd rather see you banned for outbursts of TOO PC-ness!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I bought my green Mojo new in '95 I think. Pretty sure it was the first year of 1 1/8th. My favorite steel hardtail ever. Would never part with it. Was stoked to find this one on eBay. Will post pics of the siblings when I get it.


I bought my purple frame new while working at a local shop in '98. Got the orange one late last year. Was thrilled to find it on eBay. The only ibis I've seen in person were those which two of us at the shop ordered. I need to strart a thread for my pair. Don't see a ton of love for the late 90s mojos before ibis got reinvented and they forgot how to weld steel.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> I bought my purple frame new while working at a local shop in '98. Got the orange one late last year. Was thrilled to find it on eBay. The only ibis I've seen in person were those which two of us at the shop ordered. I need to strart a thread for my pair. Don't see a ton of love for the late 99s mojos before ibis got reinvented and they forgot how to weld steel.


Start a thread for your Ibis and i wil take new pics of my 00 and post it.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> I bought my purple frame new while working at a local shop in '98. Got the orange one late last year. Was thrilled to find it on eBay. The only ibis I've seen in person were those which two of us at the shop ordered. I need to strart a thread for my pair. Don't see a ton of love for the late 99s mojos before ibis got reinvented and they forgot how to weld steel.


After Sebastopol there was a brief time in Santa Rosa, right? And then didn't they switch over to Carl Strong's shop for a while there? And when did they loose the hand job?

You want to start an official steel Ibis Mojo thread or should I? Hope to have my purple one next week.


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

Goat_keeper said:


> View attachment 962941


I remember when I first go into mtb around 1995, and saw a pic of a super - v and thought "That is the coolest thing ever!! But - I don't know if I'll ever spend that much on a bicycle"

Just bought a '98 Super V500, this past Father's Day... still tinkering with it, can't wait to ride it (still nursing a broken leg)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> After Sebastopol there was a brief time in Santa Rosa, right? And then didn't they switch over to Carl Strong's shop for a while there? And when did they loose the hand job?
> 
> You want to start an official steel Ibis Mojo thread or should I? Hope to have my purple one next week.


After sebastopol came th "sonoma county" decal.. in 00 there was no more hand job and those ugly add on pannels instead of the pretty decals. no clear coat and a softer price. Then they were made by Carl Strong for one season i believe. Your mojo has a 72º seat angle while the 00 ones have 73º. Don't know how much of those numbers translates into the real experience.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Henry Chinaski said:


> You want to start an official steel Ibis Mojo thread or should I? Hope to have my purple one next week.


Try here for steel Ibis mojos: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-ibis-thread-729072.html

year 2000 bikes will be moved to the Ibis forum.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Try here: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-ibis-thread-729072.html


Oops, didn't see that. Just started one for steel Mojos


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Oops, didn't see that. Just started one for steel Mojos


That's alright. It needed a little love and happy to see it's revival. Merged your post with that thread. I like your mojo, Henry.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> A bit OT, but still a blast to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


jesus, Steve. Although if we ran a poll for Most Likely to Own Unicycles, you probably would have won.

I found your next birthday present:


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry Chinaski said:


> After Sebastopol there was a brief time in Santa Rosa, right? And then didn't they switch over to Carl Strong's shop for a while there? And when did they loose the hand job?
> 
> You want to start an official steel Ibis Mojo thread or should I? Hope to have my purple one next week.


I have no idea what happened after Sebastopol. When I ordered my '98 the hand job was by request only, and of course I was enamored with the V brakes, so I didn't get it. Then I finished my BS in 99, got a "real" job, rode my bike, and quit looking at new stuff. Until I needed new 8-speed parts and they were only to be found on eBay. That's when I noticed something was different with ibis.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> I have no idea what happened after Sebastopol. When I ordered my '98 the hand job was by request only, and of course I was enamored with the V brakes, so I didn't get it. Then I finished my BS in 99, got a "real" job, rode my bike, and quit looking at new stuff. Until I needed new 8-speed parts and they were only to be found on eBay. That's when I noticed something was different with ibis.


I still find 8sp cassetes and chains at shops. It's the suspension fork part that is annoying: head tubes, steerers, rim brakes. Soon we will have trouble w/ 26in rims and tires.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Chains aren't a problem, but the cassettes built on aluminum spiders aren't generally available. Agree though that much of the 26" wheel necessities are going to become a problem. I wish I had more of the old Bontrager red and blue label rims. I'm really just not interested in disc brakes here in Florida.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> Chains aren't a problem, but the cassettes built on aluminum spiders aren't generally available. Agree though that much of the 26" wheel necessities are going to become a problem. I wish I had more of the old Bontrager red and blue label rims. I'm really just not interested in disc brakes here in Florida.


I may buy a bulk of mavic 217, 517 etc.. rims when i find it. They don't last long in my experience but i like them..


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

A few weeks ago I bought Specialized Rockhopper Comp 1993 for 70$. It still has original derailleurs, brakes, pedals and front wheel. I changed brakes for xt v-brakes for safety because I'm going to ride with my son in bicycle chair. I also changed wheels and tires for new. I bougth also used shifters Shimano Deore LX ST-M060 for this bike.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Traded some late 80's Early 90's Shimano drivetrain stuff for cash and a stack of bike tools.

SCORE! I now have proof the Bicycle Industry was founded by aliens w/ the 3 Kokopelli Raleigh Spanners I got. 









Anyone else collect the old tools like the Raleigh and Schwinns had? I also scored another Mafac Patch/Tool Kit.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

I like that bottle opener tool.


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Is that a rebadged Rotec? About a '98? Any team history or anything to it?

It's a bit newer than people here would appreciate (with 1996 being the fresher end of vintage), but then again most DH riders think anything that lasts more than a season counts as vintage. 

The Rotecs were a wild unit when they were released and every privateer DH racer wanted one. Personally I think they have a place in the history of DH bikes so I'd be content to stick it into the "C" of VRC.

Otherwise, in the VRC board, a DH bike is a hardtail blasting down Kamikaze with a road bike chainring and 2.1" tyres, generally ridden by Tomac at 55mph.

Grumps


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

52Ford said:


> View attachment 1002521


I remember being stunned by that bike in the RetroBike build thread...so awesome! How did you pry it from the builder's hands?

Steve


----------



## 52Ford (Jul 28, 2014)

The original builder sold it to a bike seller in Ft. Collins. I purchased it from him.

Here is the build thread Grump.
Rotec Pro Downhill Resto-Custom Build | Retrobike


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

52Ford said:


> The original builder sold it to a bike seller in Ft. Collins. I purchased it from him.
> 
> Here is the build thread Grump.
> Rotec Pro Downhill Resto-Custom Build | Retrobike


Those were cool in their day. Interesting that its got the Yamaha graphics because I recall that chassis being modeled directly after a Kawasaki KX125.

I'd love to ride one of those!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

52Ford said:


> The original builder sold it to a bike seller in Ft. Collins. I purchased it from him.
> 
> Here is the build thread Grump.
> Rotec Pro Downhill Resto-Custom Build | Retrobike


Nice score! The builder took a well-engineered bike and took the engineering to a new level. Whoa! That's off the hook! You don't realise how much work has gone into it until you read that thread, and yep I read all 19 pages of it.

I have a Foes LTS that is half built. Seeing that thread makes me want to pull it down and send the frame off to be custom painted, customer decals, etc.

Enjoy the Rotec-maha, it's a piece of art!

Grumps


----------



## fury413rb (Jul 14, 2015)

i'm a new guy here but I picked up this '98 F400 to match my '99 multisport 2000. It will be a project - just planning some updates.

Its 17 years old so not quite vintage-ish. Sorry if this doesnt meet the specs of the thread.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Springs and pawls to rebuild this thing. There's probably only a handful of us left that know how to fix/rebuild them properly*.









*Hint, that 4th gear cog is installed wrong from the factory. Needs to be facing in, not out.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Pulled 'em off an old Scott Challenger I picked up on Saturday, installed 'em on my Crosscheck.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rockychrysler said:


> View attachment 1009199
> 
> 
> Pulled 'em off an old Scott Challenger I picked up on Saturday, installed 'em on my Crosscheck.


I really like the XC Pro MD cranks.


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

New to the forum. Picked this up a couple months ago from a Retrobike user from San Fran. Not sure if he is a member here but I am happy he sold it to me. Still contemplating what I will do with the build.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Would make an easy belt drive single speed! Although that's not very VRC, more resto mod.



kalubi said:


> New to the forum. Picked this up a couple months ago from a Retrobike user from San Fran. Not sure if he is a member here but I am happy he sold it to me. Still contemplating what I will do with the build.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

kalubi said:


> New to the forum. Picked this up a couple months ago from a Retrobike user from San Fran. Not sure if he is a member here but I am happy he sold it to me. Still contemplating what I will do with the build.


Very nice!
I'd do an all XT build with black brakes and seatpost but sliver chainrings.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Salut, Nishiki 1983

Philippe


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*nice*

:eekster:love the early stuff whats the rest look like


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Niskiki 1983 ? may be 1984 
I ll pick up the bike in two days.

Philippe


----------



## mcpobr44 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few jerseys and a T-shirt recently acquired


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I just saw someone wearing that Specialized Cactus jersy in an Ironman event


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

1985 Salsa


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice Salsa!

Serial number?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Shayne said:


> I just saw someone wearing that Specialized Cactus jersy in an Ironman event


I thought the armpits smelled funky ...


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

picked this up as a barter deal along with a bunch of XT/LX stuff to go on it for another barter. gonna call it the Barter Bike & only get stuff for it via bartering, just for fun. I threw some of it on there just to get the project going. traded newer bike stuff for all this old. :thumbsup:



gotta figure out how big the handlebars need to be as the other pair I have are too small (25.4 regular Kalloy Unos from '92)

it's not getting a full reso, but just a fun project to beat on. the front wheel is XT, but the rear is just Deore...were there rear XT wheels in 88?

J.


----------



## koalaracing (Oct 1, 2015)

SMRTIN said:


> 95 Yeti Zephyr. Not really MTB per se, but made by one of the legends of the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

kalubi said:


> New to the forum. Picked this up a couple months ago from a Retrobike user from San Fran. Not sure if he is a member here but I am happy he sold it to me. Still contemplating what I will do with the build.


Those are a fun bike to ride. I had the AlMega DX in Cobalt, probably the same year as that Almega XT. If this makes sense, you tend to steer the bike with the rear wheel. The bike will carve a good line, but most times prefers to slide the rear a bit to corner well and how you control the slide is how well the bike turns. The frames are no compliance vertically and ride kind of harsh, especially if you run the large diameter aluminum seatpost. Mine had the straight rigid fork and oversize bars.

Before you go forward with the build, take a very close look at the front der hanger for cracks. With a 2.1 tire, it was very close and a wobbly wheel could contact the cage and do even more damage.

Also, look very close for cracks in the downtube at the lower edge of the gusset. That was the failure that ended the life of mine. Bought it new in 92, was on a Pro Flex less than 2 years later. Alpinestars did warranty the frame and gave me a choice of what newer frame I preferred. They offered a replacement aluminum but not for free or an OXIII steel frame for no charge. I went with the steel frame and built my urban bike. Sadly though, it is not elevated stays.

PK


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is my latest find.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Replacing my now completely failed 93 M800...and two ride replacement 96 Cannondale F Hardtail 70mm Headshok, With the 98 Dean Colonel.

Replaced the saddle and USE seatpost with a Flite Ti and Dean Ti Seatpost I had.

Also, wanted to at least go through the Manitou, but decided on installing a Marathon S for now. The Marathon S is definitely to long just from how it feels in the turns. That fork will need to be shortened if it stays on.

Also swapped headests during the fork change, installed a Race Face instead of the Cane Creek. Went with some Bontrager RE-1 pedals also.

Hope to sort it out. Rides smooth in the rear, a bit flexy in the front riding sand. Still seems pretty nice overall. Does not feel as fast as the M800 SS, or the 96 Cannondale F hardtail with 70mm Headshok SS, but is no doubt easier on the lower back.

PK


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

PMK said:


> Replacing my now completely failed 93 M800...and two ride replacement 96 Cannondale F Hardtail 70mm Headshok, With the 98 Dean Colonel.
> 
> Replaced the saddle and USE seatpost with a Flite Ti and Dean Ti Seatpost I had.
> 
> ...


With the Marathon S it should have a negative air chamber. You can increase the pressure there to lower the fork to wherever you'd like it to sit. I loved that fork and all its adjustability back in the day. Light too.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> With the Marathon S it should have a negative air chamber. You can increase the pressure there to lower the fork to wherever you'd like it to sit. I loved that fork and all its adjustability back in the day. Light too.


Agree.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*dean ti/*

that wouldn't be the one from the East coast that sold last week is it?was pulled(?) from eBay with a starting $$$ of $575http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dean-Colonel-Titanium-Mountain-Bike-/252081790440?hash=item3ab13edde8&nma=true&si=pWDD9vZwcbpohA3xO3eILpdGzjU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.??? quite a deal if so,I'd have given it a go also. pic is very similar.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

believe there are 2 air valves under 1 toptube cap & 1 under the other side on a 1994 Marathon.smooth forks.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Henry Chinaski said:


>


As a guy with only one Bontrager (a 97 Privateer I've had since new in 99), this is what my dreams look like. Very cool.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Built that eggplant Ibis yet Henry?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


>


The orange medium is also yours?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> Built that eggplant Ibis yet Henry?


Lol, no... mothballed it for now


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

colker1 said:


> The orange medium is also yours?


Yep. Kind of a fluke. Popped up on local CL for cheap. Had a weird mix of stuff I didn't like on it (already donated most of it to the local non-profit bike shop). But it's a Race Lite so it was hard to pass up.


----------



## sgilder (May 17, 2010)

Picked up a 97 Ibis hakkalugi on the bay for a steal. It's hung with the finest Shimano had to offer circa '95-97. I liked it so much I just picked up a 2001 Ibis Ripley. Not vintage enough to post here, but I'll probably post a thread about it in a different section.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Picked up right before Thanksgiving a cool $20


----------

